# Oil Change



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Oil Change! *

Oil Change instructions for Women:

1) Pull up to Jiffy Lube when the mileage reaches 3000 miles since the last oil change.. 
2) Drink a cup of coffee. 
3) 15 minutes later, write a check and leave with a properly maintained vehicle.

Money spent: 
Oil Change: $20.00 
Coffee: $1.00 
*Total: $21.00*

Oil Change instructions for Men :

1) Wait until Saturday, drive to auto parts store and buy a case of oil, filter, kitty litter, hand cleaner and a scented tree, write a check for $50.00. 
2) Stop by 7/11 and buy a case of beer, write a check for $20, drive home. 
3) Open a beer and drink it. 
4) Jack car up. Spend 30 minutes looking for jack stands. 
5) Find jack stands under kid's pedal car. 
6) In frustration, open another beer and drink it. 
7) Place drain pan under engine. 
8) Look for 9/16 box end wrench. 
9) Give up and use crescent wrench. 
10) Unscrew drain plug. 
11) Drop drain plug in pan of hot oil: splash hot oil on you in process. Cuss.. 
12) Crawl out from under car to wipe hot oil off of face and arms. Throw kitty litter on spilled oil. 
13) Have another beer while watching oil drain. 
14) Spend 30 minutes looking for oil filter wrench. 
15) Give up; crawl under car and hammer a screwdriver through oil filter and twist off. 
16) Crawl out from under car with dripping oil filter splashing oil everywhere from holes. Cleverly hide old oil filter among trash in trash can to avoid environmental penalties. Drink a beer. 
17) Install new oil filter making sure to apply a thin coat of oil to gasket surface. 
18) Dump first quart of fresh oil into engine. 
19) Remember drain plug from step 11. 
20) Hurry to find drain plug in drain pan. 
21) Drink beer. 
22) Discover that first quart of fresh oil is now on the floor. Throw kitty litter on oil spill. 
23) Get drain plug back in with only a minor spill. Drink beer. 
24) Crawl under car getting kitty litter into eyes. Wipe eyes with oily rag used to clean drain plug. Slip with stupid crescent wrench tightening drain plug and bang knuckles on frame removing any excess skin between knuckles and frame. 
25) Begin cussing fit. 
26) Throw stupid crescent wrench. 
27) Cuss for additional 5 minutes because wrench hit bowling trophy. 
28) Beer. 
29) Clean up hands and bandage as required to stop blood flow. 
30) Beer. 
31) Dump in five fresh quarts of oil. 
32) Beer. 
33) Lower car from jack stands.. 
34) Move car back to apply more kitty litter to fresh oil spilled during any missed steps. 
35) Beer. 
36) Test drive car. 
37) Get pulled over: arrested for driving under the influence. 
38) Car gets impounded. 
39) Call loving wife, make bail. 
40) 12 hours later, get car from impound yard.

Money spent: 
Parts: $50.00 
DUI: $2500.00 
Impound fee: $75.00 
Bail: $1500.00 
Beer: $20.00 
*Total: $4,145.00 *
But you know the job was done right!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> :lol: :lol: DaaAAAaang. But you can up the price on the coffee... I think it's $3-5 bucks a latte or for one of them carmel machacha chas.


"......carmel machacha chas."

Don't ya need a green card and a prescription for that?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Carmel Macchiatos mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........... 6 dollars later **O** -#&#*!- Another Caramel macchiato mmmmmmmmmmmmm. 6 more dollars :evil: 
They are good but they come at a price.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I won't even get into the "free brake inspection" that led to me losing a tire on 1900 west in Roy during rush hour and grinding to a stop on the ball joint. -#&#*!- -#&#*!-


Must have been a GM or Mopar; Ford's rotors will hold up and all you have to replace is the rotor; much cheaper and easier than a ball joint. Yes, I am speaking from experience; fortunately it was one with the hub in the rotor and kept the rotor perpendicular to the axle; I wish I could blame it on Jiffy Lube...


----------

